# atv snorkle help



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

would my 350 rancher stock be able to run 26 outlaws or 27 silverbacks and how and what do you need to snorkle one its 2wd by the way:rockn:


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i don't think it would be worth the trouble in my opinion seeing how 4x2


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

ive seen them old 2wd 300 and 350s go through alot of mud. if u decide to put mud tires id only do the rear cuz its pointless to ruin ur steering if u cant pull with the fronts anyways. with that being said. i wouldnt go to a large tire in the rear so id stick with the 26 laws or some edls. in my opinion any atv that is gona see water needs a snorkel so go for it. ill b by my moms 350 tomorrow so if u dont have an ideal of what parts to get by then ill look and see what i can get u started with. hers is a 4wd but im sure the snorkel would b the same


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

edls would be perfect on the back,run up the carb vent rear diff an get you some 1 1/2 pipe an use your plumbing skills cuz!!! then have fun in the water


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

You will not be disappointed with the out come. I have a 86 250 that will go anywhere and 26s will be just right.


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

alright thanks guys its almost complete i have half the snorkle done should be done by tonight!! i have 26 laws on rear and 25 mudlites on front for better turning in mud


----------

